# TechpowerUp's 10th Birthday WCG Challenge- Titan Giveaway



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

*TechpowerUp's 10th Birthday WCG Challenge- Titan Giveaway*

*Now that the Challenge is over it's time for that special prize for our dedicated* _crunchers that fold_ *OR for* _folders that crunch_. 

*@the54thvoid* *is donating his Asus GTX Titan w/EK water block and backplate for this giveaway to one our dedicated TPU crunching/folding Team members....*

*The Card:*





*The rules/requirements *(copied from the Challenge thread):


Spoiler:  rules/requirements



- Donated to a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder (see special requirements)
- Winner uses the card for TPU folding or crunching
- Winner has at least 5 million points crunching or folding for TPU by the end of the challenge
- Shipping terms TBD upon award of prize
*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp 10th Birthday Challenge
- Winners will be chosen randomly
*Special Requirements for GTX Titan giveaway*
- will require crunching and/or folding during the challenge at the Top 20 level in either crunching or folding
- a special drawing will be held requiring opt in
- winner will need to be a current TPU cruncher or folder as of 5/1/2014
- additional details TBA



*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


*The list of elligible TPU crunchers/folders:

*


Spoiler:  The list








****note-* if you feel that your name should have been on this list please PM me to discuss


*How do I win this?*
- Your name is on the above list (see Option)
*


Spoiler: Option (new)



If you're on the list, you can pass your chance on to another Team member that's not on the list as long as they pledge to run the card for 1 year as you would have.


*- You post in this thread that you want to be included (*I'm in, pick me, Want!, etc..* as long as it makes the point )
- Also include the following statement to your post:
*" I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year"

*note(s)*
- If gpu work is available at WCG you may substitute gpu crunching for folding at your discretion
- You can opt in via PM to me directly rather than posting in the thread (posting is preferred however)
- We will hold the drawing after all who are on the list have had the opportunity to opt in (required) or opt out (optional)
- stock air cooler will be included with the card but will be shipped with the waterblock already installed.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 25, 2014)

Question: well, Ya know... shipping... am still I eligible despite being in Yurip?


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Question: well, Ya know... shipping... am still I eligible despite being in Yurip?



@the54thvoid stated that - USA/CA/MX, EU, and UK are fine


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 25, 2014)

Okay, I'm in!
I will fold/crunch* with this card for TPU's folding / WCG* Team(s) for at least 1 year

* assuming WCG gets GPU work again

EDIT: should be a nice excuse to finally get proper water cooling lol


P.S. I should really find time to bug @W1zzard about 'dem autoclosing tags. grrrrr


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2014)

Count me in!

And of course this card will be dedicated to folding for our awesome team for at least 1 year! 

And just to insure I am complying I want to say exactly: "* I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year"  *Even though I pretty much said that exact same thing. LOL


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Count me in!
> 
> And of course this card will be dedicated to folding for our awesome team for at least 1 year!
> 
> And just to insure I am complying I want to say exactly: "* I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year"  *Even though I pretty much said that exact same thing. LOL



Slightly off topic- where's your folding badge? Pretty sure you earned it already 

EDIT- now mine is gone


----------



## TRWOV (May 25, 2014)

Count me in. *I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year*


----------



## mstenholm (May 25, 2014)

There is still room for some extra j/s in my 480 mm rad


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

On topic....

We understand the issues that come up with heat and power, it affects all of us, so opting in and the 1 year requirement can be considered as.. "when I would normally crunch or fold during the year"


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 25, 2014)

I would love in 

*

I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for many years to come.*


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2014)

Yes count me in!! Gladly fold it for a year.


----------



## T-Bob (May 25, 2014)

Count me in. I will fold/crunch on this card for one year for team TPU.


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> Slightly off topic- where's your folding badge? Pretty sure you earned it already
> 
> EDIT- now mine is gone



Hmm, I still have not seen one yet. Do I need to let someone know? 



Norton said:


> On topic....
> 
> We understand the issues that come up with heat and power, it affects all of us, so opting in and the 1 year requirement can be considered as.. "when I would normally crunch or fold during the year"



Bhahaha I would run that sucker along with my 7870 full time................Talk about banging some points up.


----------



## agent00skid (May 25, 2014)

Nah, I'm out for this. Not really ready for a jump to WC yet.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 25, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Nah, I'm out for this. Not really ready for a jump to WC yet.



Maybe you can ask the54thvoid if he can ship the stock cooler along with the card if you win, I'm pretty sure he must've saved it 

Good luck everyone, I'm green with envy!


----------



## TRWOV (May 25, 2014)

Question, would it be 1 year of runtime or 1 realtime year? Doing it regardless...


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2014)

*" I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year"*

I'm in! 

Thanks @the54thvoid for the opportunity


----------



## dank1983man420 (May 25, 2014)

Please count me  in!

*" I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year "   *<---Would be folding 24/7 in my main rig and will gladly take pics of it in action during the next year or two to prove it too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2014)

Good luck all.


----------



## agent00skid (May 25, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Maybe you can ask the54thvoid if he can ship the stock cooler along with the card if you win, I'm pretty sure he must've saved it
> 
> Good luck everyone, I'm green with envy!



Would be a waste of such a nice thing. Besides, I don't really have anywhere to put it.


----------



## Nordic (May 25, 2014)

Opting in from phone at hot springs. I would fold for a year etc etc.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 25, 2014)

" I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year"
24/7 -365 till its dead
Count me in please


----------



## PolRoger (May 25, 2014)

I'm in!

I will fold (or crunch if available) on this card for one year for team TPU.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2014)

I am in and I promise crunch or fold on it for well over a year.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Question, would it be 1 year of runtime or 1 realtime year? Doing it regardless...



1 year= Calendar year

**note:
There will be one additional change to the OP- If you're on the list, you can pass your chance on to another Team member that's not on the list as long as they pledge to run the card for 1 year as you would have.

I am passing my chance at the card to @bogmali as he is currently deployed and was unable to participate in this challenge*


----------



## the54thvoid (May 25, 2014)

For the record the stock cooler will also be shipped. But the winner needs to take the block off.


----------



## agent00skid (May 25, 2014)

I'm giving my spot in the drawing to @theonedub. Good luck to whoever wins.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> For the record the stock cooler will also be shipped. But the winner needs to take the block off.



Thanks for that info- I'll add it to the OP now 



agent00skid said:


> I'm giving my spot in the drawing to @theonedub. Good luck to whoever wins.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 25, 2014)

I'm in. * I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year. *I will also construct a dedicated 4770K Crunching rig to host the card with(when it's too hot to run the servers).


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> 1 year= Calendar year
> 
> *I am passing my chance at the card to @bogmali as he is currently deployed and was unable to participate in this challenge*



Water-cooled or not that baby is going to get abused

*I will fold the piss out of this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year*

Thanks Norton


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2014)

Would love to see the ppd this thing puts out!   Probably a bit better than my 480.....


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 26, 2014)

I’m happy to see my name in the list, but as most of my crunching/folding systems are notebooks (only one desktop is in my “farm”), I would like to pass my chance to another Team member. Unfortunately I don’t really know you guys, so if it’s possible I would like to ask Captain Norton, to choose a member who is deserves to be on the list.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2014)

HBalazs.hu said:


> I’m happy to see my name in the list, but as most of my crunching/folding systems are notebooks (only one desktop is in my “farm”), I would like to pass my chance to another Team member. Unfortunately I don’t really know you guys, so if it’s possible I would like to ask Captain Norton, to choose a member who is deserves to be on the list.



I will do that- Thanks! 

Should have someone selected later today


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 26, 2014)

I would like to pass my entry on to @brandonwh64






if he is interested.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 26, 2014)

count me in! 

with my future loop coming! THis would be a good thing. Low temp, folding/crunch like I do with all my computer for TPU team! yeah!

* I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year, but will be moarrr*


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 26, 2014)

Anyone want to give me their entry?  I'll love you forever, and I'll use it to crunch for a year, and prolly until something stops working in my computer


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2014)

I would like to accept the entry for bbs and thank u so much tpu 

I'm in I promise to fold this card for tpu


----------



## TheHunter (May 26, 2014)

I would pledge to run 1 year if someone want to give me their entry, not 24/7 though but at least 4-5hrs per day.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2014)

I'm want that card!
*
I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year*


----------



## xvi (May 26, 2014)

I'll certainly roll the dice on this. It would certainly save my sleepy little ears over the noise of the reference-cooled 6970s. I have the loop to do it too. Even have the hardware to give it its own loop.
I think it's worth noting that while there are worse cards, the Titan is rated at a 250w TDP and crunching/folding will certainly increase the power bill. (Unless, of course, they replace less efficient cards. )

That said, I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year. In the event that WCG GPU work resumes, the card will work on whichever project it is most efficient at.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 26, 2014)

Count me in, may have to put the stock cooler back on until I get started with liquid cooling.

*" I will fold with this card for TPU's folding Team for at least 1 year" *- I run a whole fleet of computers and use at least 2KW of electricity doing so. I'd probably install the card in my home desktop which would be guaranteed to stay on and I don't use it for gaming anymore (my laptop in my system specs has been my daily driver for the last 6 months). Could really use this to replace my 6 Fermi cards if it came down to that, they use an incredible amount of electricity for now pitiful performance.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2014)

HBalazs.hu said:


> I’m happy to see my name in the list, but as most of my crunching/folding systems are notebooks (only one desktop is in my “farm”), I would like to pass my chance to another Team member. Unfortunately I don’t really know you guys, so if it’s possible I would like to ask Captain Norton, to choose a member who is deserves to be on the list.



I have picked @Steevo to have your entry- he's been folding for quite a while and has been here for even longer 

The list is nearly complete... we may be able to get to the drawing tonight!


----------



## Steevo (May 26, 2014)

I will take a Titan for folding, I might even use it to game occasionally.

Thanks for the nomination.


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2014)

Guess I forgot to say I'll fold it for a year...  but that's probably obvious!  Burned out 6 2xx series cards folding,  going to burn out a fermi folding,  kepler next?


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2014)

Sub'd to see who will win


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> *I am passing my chance at the card to @bogmali as he is currently deployed and was unable to participate in this challenge*


Ditto.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2014)

Looks like there's just @Mindweaver and @TeXBill left to post in.

 I can put them in for the drawing and we can do it tonight... worst case would be one of them wins, turns it down, and we redraw a winner....

Any objections?

If not, we'll draw the winner at 8:30pm (Eastern) i.e. in about 2 hours


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

I'm sure those 2 wouldn't object to being thrown into the pool, and I'm sure nobody objects to an earlier drawing.


----------



## Nordic (May 27, 2014)

Good idea @Norton. I am sure we all are extremely nail biting excited.

@Mindweaver and @TeXBill, here is your alert spam.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2014)

*And the winner is.....* :drumroll:



Spoiler:  Winner



@T-Bob 

Congrats!!! 



*Congrats to the Titan winner and thanks again to All for another successful Challenge!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!    

A worthy suitor for the TITAN!
  


Thanks again @the54thvoid


----------



## Nordic (May 27, 2014)

Thanks @the54thvoid for making us all get super excited. Congratulations to Tbob to winning.


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2014)

I'm still in shock. I didn't think would win this TITAN.
I will put it to good use for the team folding or crunching when GPU work returns.
I want to thank all the team members that made this challenge such a success.


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> I'm still in shock. I didn't think would win this TITAN.
> I will put it to good use for the team folding or crunching when GPU work returns.
> I want to thank all the team members that made this challenge such a success.


I almost forgot, thanks to the54thvoid for donating this beast.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> I almost forgot, thanks to the54thvoid for donating this beast.





T-Bob said:


> I'm still in shock. I didn't think would win this TITAN.
> I will put it to good use for the team folding or crunching when GPU work returns.
> I want to thank all the team members that made this challenge such a success.



We know you're a Crazy Folder and will put this to very good use!  Congrats and enjoy; Make the team proud!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 27, 2014)

gratz!!!!!

Lucky


----------



## TRWOV (May 27, 2014)




----------



## bogmali (May 27, 2014)

Grats to the winner!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations, everyone who was eligible definitely deserves that beast of a card, and big thanks to the54thvoid for donating the card.


----------



## mx500torid (May 27, 2014)

is over. Thanks to the54thvoid for putting some huge excitement into this contest!

Congratz to t_Bob. This guy has been rockin and rolling putting up fabulous numbers in Folding and Crunching.  Definitely a worthy winner!!


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2014)

I'm gonna have to get a bigger psu now and probably and another rad to my loop. Currently I have a Thermochill PA120.4 cooling an oc'ed FX8320 and an oc'ed GTX780Ti. Luckily I have my old PA120.2 laying around for just such an occasion. That will give me 720 rad space.


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2014)

What do you guys think I should do? At the moment I have 2 scenarios rolling around in my head, I could keep the 780Ti as my primary gpu and the Titan as a secondary gpu or try to trade my 780Ti for a Titan and run them both in sli? In the first scenario I could theoretically fold with the Titan while gaming on the the 780Ti.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> I'm* gonna have to get a bigger psu* now and probably and another rad to my loop. Currently I have a Thermochill PA120.4 cooling an oc'ed FX8320 and an oc'ed GTX780Ti. Luckily I have my old PA120.2 laying around for just such an occasion. That will give me 720 rad space.



I think we can work something out


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> I think we can work something out


Thanks Cap'tn


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> What do you guys think I should do? At the moment I have 2 scenarios rolling around in my head, I could keep the 780Ti as my primary gpu and the Titan as a secondary gpu or try to trade my 780Ti for a Titan and run them both in sli? In the first scenario I could theoretically fold with the Titan while gaming on the the 780Ti.



My uneducated opinion says to keep the cards you have. It seems like the easiest solution, then you can just focus on popping in your second rad. 780ti is a beast for gaming anyway, and the gaming while folding idea sounds pretty cool to me.

Now despite being a noob to folding, I recall hearing that SLI doesn't matter for folding, so running 2 different cards should not yield any issues.... right?


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> My uneducated opinion says to keep the cards you have. It seems like the easiest solution, then you can just focus on popping in your second rad. 780ti is a beast for gaming anyway, and the gaming while folding idea sounds pretty cool to me.
> 
> Now despite being a noob to folding, I recall hearing that SLI doesn't matter for folding, so running 2 different cards should not yield any issues.... right?


I don't believe sli will give any benefits to folding. Though with 2 different.cards, I have been able to successfully game and fold. So I believe that's what I'm going to do.


----------

